# Solved: iPod touch is apparently a camera



## yamahauler (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi.

well i just got my ipod touch that i bough off ebay a few days ago and it came pre-modded and now when i connect it to my computer the ipod beeps 2 times and then does nothing and it shows up as a camera. its a version 1.1.1 with the latest 3.1 intaller. I was wondering if any one knows how to fix this problem?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd start by resetting it to it's factory defaults.


----------



## yamahauler (Sep 15, 2007)

when its hooked up with the xp i cant even do any thing with it, but once i switched over to my vista drive it was reconized and worked just finebut i want to get it to work with xp due to thats were all of my stuff is, but i will try formatting once i get home tonight


----------



## yamahauler (Sep 15, 2007)

i got the ipod working i just needed to uninstall itunes and then re-install it so then it worked


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good job.


----------

